# starting the install today



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

im running 3 pumps 10's in the back and 8's in the front;powerballs etc, 3 1/2 ton yellow coils in the front,12 batts, and 16 switches......any last minute tips? do i really need to fiberglass the quarter panels?????


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

PICS????
FOR WHAT DO YOU USE 16 SWITCHES....???


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 27 2006, 12:04 PM~6835416
> *PICS????
> FOR WHAT DO YOU USE 16 SWITCHES....???
> *


i dont have any pics yet* a 10 switch pre wired box AND a 6 switch panel to mount under the dash.....


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Dec 27 2006, 05:08 PM~6835431
> *i dont have any pics yet*  a 10 switch pre wired box AND a 6 switch panel to mount under the dash.....
> *


COOL


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 27 2006, 12:13 PM~6835444
> *COOL
> *


yea b/c everybody was tellin me that the box slides around and falls out of your lap when you try to three wheel and hop after i had already bought the box so i just said screw it ill run both


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

pm me some pics. i got an 80 cutty. i want to see some setups in these body style cars. there arent very many on here


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

id atleast reinforce the rear frame rails if your goin to run 12 batterys


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Dec 27 2006, 08:30 PM~6839366
> *id atleast reinforce the rear frame rails if your goin to run 12 batterys
> *


Fo Sho. When'd you decide on 12? Thought you were gonna do 8...


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Only really need 4-5 switches in the switch panel.. not a big fan of the switch box.. 3 1/2 ton springs why?


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 28 2006, 10:03 PM~6849003
> *Only really need 4-5 switches in the switch panel.. not a big fan of the switch box.. 3 1/2 ton springs why?
> *


b/c they were only 80 dollars i got them at a good deal


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 28 2006, 12:31 AM~6840724
> *Fo Sho. When'd you decide on 12? Thought you were gonna do 8...
> *


i was at first but since im running 3 pumps im going to have 4 batts to each pump....


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

4 switches


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gervais_85_@Dec 27 2006, 09:14 PM~6839262
> *pm me some pics. i got an 80 cutty. i want to see some setups in these body style cars. there arent very many on here
> *


ok ill see what i can do...i havent taken any yet but we are done with the front


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

yes so far as of yesterday we have the front done!!!! to we were able to get the front wheels off of the ground by pushing down on the car. and tonight we are starting on the back.....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hardhed (Feb 15, 2005)

pleez post pics. i got a 78 regal, wanna see how its done. or e-mail pics to [email protected] . 'preciate it uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

plate the arches real good and install a bridge for starters,thats alot of weight


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hardhed_@Jan 1 2007, 11:33 PM~6879434
> *pleez post pics. i got a 78 regal, wanna see how its done. or e-mail pics to [email protected] .  'preciate it uffin:
> *


yea i got some but i have to retake them tomorrow and then i will post them


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 1 2007, 11:35 PM~6879446
> *plate the arches real good and install a bridge for starters,thats alot of weight
> *


any other option besides a chain bridge??? and what type of material would be best for me to use on the arches??


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hardhed_@Jan 1 2007, 11:33 PM~6879434
> *pleez post pics. i got a 78 regal, wanna see how its done. or e-mail pics to [email protected] .  'preciate it uffin:
> *


heres jus a few that i just took and a video of us driving out of the garage


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hardhed_@Jan 1 2007, 11:33 PM~6879434
> *pleez post pics. i got a 78 regal, wanna see how its done. or e-mail pics to [email protected] .  'preciate it uffin:
> *


heres some more and vid


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU GOT VIDEO OF YOU PULLING IT OUT THE GARAGE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU HAVE REALLY GOT TO COME ON HERE AND LOOK AT SOME INSTALLS DOGG. TRUST ME, NEVER WELD YOUR POWERBALL TO YOUR AXLE, IF YOU GOT TO REMOVE IT, YOU WILL NEVER ASK WHY. ALSO, I MEAN I HAVE NOT WELDING IN ABOUT 2 YEARS, BUT I GAURENTEE THAT THIS WELD WILL NOT LAST TOO LONG IF YOU PUT SOME HEAVY ACTION ON THAT POWERBALLS


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 2 2007, 10:53 PM~6887093
> *YOU HAVE REALLY GOT TO COME ON HERE AND LOOK AT SOME INSTALLS DOGG.  TRUST ME, NEVER WELD YOUR POWERBALL TO YOUR AXLE, IF YOU GOT TO REMOVE IT, YOU WILL NEVER ASK WHY.  ALSO, I MEAN I HAVE NOT WELDING IN ABOUT 2 YEARS, BUT I GAURENTEE THAT THIS WELD WILL NOT LAST TOO LONG IF YOU PUT SOME HEAVY ACTION ON THAT POWERBALLS
> 
> 
> ...


its not directly on the axle you its welded on whatever was there when we took the springs off...we grinded it down even and welded the powerball on it


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i know your trying but u have to get a hold of someone with more experience you weled up your cups those power ball are on the spinrg perch.is only designed to keep the spring in place not support the weight of the car and the rack ..u need some help before you hurt yourself or others..if the powerball breaks on the freeway youll be in trouble


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 2 2007, 11:00 PM~6887150
> *i know your trying but u have to get a hold of someone with more experience you weled up your cups those power ball are on the spinrg perch.is only designed to keep the spring in place not support the weight of the car and the rack ..u need some help before you hurt yourself or others..if the powerball breaks on the freeway youll be in trouble
> *


ok i have lookd all around and i have'nt found anyone in birmingham that does installs and i didnt weld that.....


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

heres mine, i had 12s in the back coil over...10 batteries


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jan 2 2007, 11:11 PM~6887243
> *heres mine, i had 12s in the back coil over...10 batteries
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh shit dats fie....i really dont want a lot of shit on my car ,i just want it to move around to show ppl that lowriders still exsist b/c i havent seen one here in like 5 years....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 2 2007, 11:05 PM~6887183
> *ok i have lookd all around and i have'nt found anyone in birmingham that does    installs and i didnt weld that.....
> *


WELL WHOEVER WELDING THAT. TELL THEM THAT THEY SHOULD NOT BE WELDING AT ALL, BECAUSE THEY CAN NOT WELD FOR SHIT. JUST HONEST DOGG, YOU ARE GONNA LOSE THAT WELD FOR REAL, AND HOPEFULLY YOU AINT DOING SHIT, OR IN A BAD SITUATION, CAUSE SOMEONE IS GONNA GET HURT


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 2 2007, 11:16 PM~6887292
> *WELL WHOEVER WELDING THAT.  TELL THEM THAT THEY SHOULD NOT BE WELDING AT ALL, BECAUSE THEY CAN NOT WELD FOR SHIT.  JUST HONEST DOGG, YOU ARE GONNA LOSE THAT WELD FOR REAL, AND HOPEFULLY YOU AINT DOING SHIT, OR IN A BAD SITUATION, CAUSE SOMEONE IS GONNA GET HURT
> *


yea i will tell them


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 2 2007, 09:15 PM~6887281
> *ohhh shit dats fie....i really dont want a lot of shit on my car ,i just want it to move around to show ppl that lowriders still exsist b/c i havent seen one here in like 5 years....
> *


thanks man, good luck.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 2 2007, 08:05 PM~6887183
> *ok i have lookd all around and i have'nt found anyone in birmingham that does    installs and i didnt weld that.....
> *












that weld is nasty man! and those factory perches you welded it to are weak heres a better way of doing it, i found this pic.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 2 2007, 09:53 PM~6887093
> *YOU HAVE REALLY GOT TO COME ON HERE AND LOOK AT SOME INSTALLS DOGG.  TRUST ME, NEVER WELD YOUR POWERBALL TO YOUR AXLE, IF YOU GOT TO REMOVE IT, YOU WILL NEVER ASK WHY.  ALSO, I MEAN I HAVE NOT WELDING IN ABOUT 2 YEARS, BUT I GAURENTEE THAT THIS WELD WILL NOT LAST TOO LONG IF YOU PUT SOME HEAVY ACTION ON THAT POWERBALLS.
> *


I knew that was coming. Thats not a stab at you Dirty or you Lil Rob. But I knew someone was gonna make this comment, which its true. Even though Dirty isn't the most tactful in saying it, he does have a point Rob.
When I seen it, I was like :0
Who done it, your step-dad or the guy thats supposed to be heping ya'll?
Really, it needs to be taken off, cleaned up, cut the perch off, & make a bracket for it to sit on out of some C-channel.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 2 2007, 11:27 PM~6887438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT IS A PERCH RIGHT THERE


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 2 2007, 11:27 PM~6887438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea i saw that too but my step dad wanted to hurry up and get the car out of the shop that we were doing it at and just welded the powerballs there


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 2 2007, 11:28 PM~6887457
> *I knew that was coming. Thats not a stab at you Dirty or you Lil Rob. But I knew someone was gonna make this comment, which its true. Even though Dirty isn't the most tactful in saying it, he does have a point Rob.
> When I seen it, I was like :0
> Who done it, your step-dad or the guy thats supposed to be heping ya'll?
> ...


the guy that was supposed to help us left after he did one side of the front and didnt pick up the phone ,call me back or come back to the shop and my stepdad wanted to hurry up and get the car home(idk why!) and was like lets do that....i had some metal that i was like lets cut this,and weld the pieces together and weld the powerballs to it instead, but he wanted to do that.....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 2 2007, 10:00 PM~6887150
> *i know your trying but u have to get a hold of someone with more experience you weled up your cups those power ball are on the spinrg perch.is only designed to keep the spring in place not support the weight of the car and the rack ..u need some help before you hurt yourself or others..if the powerball breaks on the freeway youll be in trouble
> *


I'm the closest installer close to him, about 2 1/2hrs. He's kinda on a budget & also wanted to try it himself. He said he had a buddy who had a couple juiced rides before & knew some about hydraulics that was gonna help him....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 2 2007, 10:35 PM~6887542
> *the guy that was supposed to help us left after he did one side of the front and didnt pick up the phone ,call me back or come back to the shop and my stepdad wanted to hurry up and get the car home(idk why!) and was like lets do that....i had some metal that i was like lets cut this,and weld the pieces together and weld the powerballs to it instead, but he wanted to do that.....
> *


Damn. I was kinda ify about dude when you were telling me about him....
Your step-dad needs to realize ya'll can't throw this thing together & hope for the best. You or someone else is gonna get hurt.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 2 2007, 11:28 PM~6887457
> *I knew that was coming. Thats not a stab at you Dirty or you Lil Rob. But I knew someone was gonna make this comment, which its true. Even though Dirty isn't the most tactful in saying it, he does have a point Rob.
> When I seen it, I was like :0
> Who done it, your step-dad or the guy thats supposed to be heping ya'll?
> ...


YOU KNOW I WORK ON THAT ALOT, MY INNER MONALOUGE NEVER SEEMS TO WORK. FUCCCCKKKKK


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 2 2007, 11:54 PM~6887736
> *Damn. I was kinda ify about dude when you were telling me about him....
> Your step-dad needs to realize ya'll can't throw this thing together & hope for the best. You or someone else is gonna get hurt.
> *


yea...i sent you a pm


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

does your dad like you?

has he took insurance out on you lately?










j/k good luck to you man :thumbsup:


----------



## hardhed (Feb 15, 2005)

wares the video?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 2 2007, 09:27 PM~6887438
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice this a MN car i believe i know ghost did some of the work :thumbsup: this how im doin mine :biggrin:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 2 2007, 11:27 PM~6887438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my work right there :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jan 4 2007, 08:27 AM~6899923
> *thats my work right there :biggrin:
> *



i knew it you did a hell of a job looks good who's ride is that?? :biggrin:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 4 2007, 12:36 PM~6900789
> *i knew it you did a hell of a job looks good who's ride is that?? :biggrin:
> *


did it for a homeboy down here just finished his grand pre 2 pump last week. will be bringing them both to cinco. planin on bringin 8 rides atleast


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

that looks like alot of work...


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

heres one from years ago


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jan 4 2007, 12:29 PM~6901714
> *did it for a homeboy down here just finished his grand pre 2 pump last week. will be bringing them both to cinco. planin on bringin 8 rides atleast
> *


nice .... yall gonna be rollin deep!! :biggrin: ill see you there


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

i love the 78-79 regals.. with that said, these pics brought a tear to my eye:tears: to see that car look like such ass and yet it will find a way to look worse when i falls apart on the onramp. i say on ramp cause that bitch aint even seein the highway.please clean this up and do a little reseach before u start to hack this classic apart again. :angry:


----------



## hardhed (Feb 15, 2005)

dam! yall jappin on buddy like wut! can n e 1 explain why yall gettin on him? i've seen rides wit showballs welded like that be4, and they'nt had no problems(may b so far so good, from wut u'al say). Is it the welds, or is it just on the axle wrong?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardhed_@Jan 4 2007, 06:24 PM~6904466
> *Is it the welds, or is it just on the axle wrong?
> *


The weld is totally wrong/bad no matter the situation.

Powerballs on the axle would only be ok is a strickly show ride or a very simple set-up like 2pumps/ 4batts. Hes doing 3pumps/ 8-12batts!


----------



## hardhed (Feb 15, 2005)

so like i want 2 run two pump, 6 batts. wears the fine line?


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jan 4 2007, 05:50 PM~6903616
> *i love the 78-79 regals.. with that said, these pics brought a tear to my eye:tears:  to see that car look like such ass and yet it will find a way to look worse when i falls apart on the onramp. i say on ramp cause that bitch aint even seein the highway.please clean this up and do a little reseach before u start to hack this classic apart again.  :angry:
> *


*dont get fuckin smart about the shit,the fuckin car is headed to the shop now to get fixed so dont get wrong about the shit!!* :angry: er


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 4 2007, 08:09 PM~6904848
> *The weld is totally wrong/bad no matter the situation.
> 
> Powerballs on the axle would only be ok is a strickly show ride or a very simple set-up like 2pumps/ 4batts. Hes doing 3pumps/ 8-12batts!
> *


so if i run to pumps 8 batts will that be ok


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 4 2007, 07:51 PM~6905132
> *dont get fuckin smart about the shit,the fuckin car is headed to the shop now to get fixed so dont get wrong about the shit!! :angry: er
> *


i have to get smart. you obviously didnt. aint shit headed to get fixed. my bitch was that your shit is covered in rust. im not gonna start on the fact that u welded the ball to the axel. its a newbie mistake that happens. not a big deal. but the fact that u or whoever tried to weld directly on rust is just stupid. thats why it just dropped little drops of metal down instead of running a bead bonding the two pieces. im not gonna start pointing out all the mistakes on there right now but the point is that this shit pisses some ppl off. i live in an area that noone lowrides because all the cars that were here awhile back were built just like this. they were dangerous and made every1 think that thats how a lowrider is. itgave a bad name to lowriders and now there arent any. (except mine but i just got here and im not even done yet.) THE POINT IS.. IF U REALLY WANT TO BRING BACK SOME LOWRIDER LOVE TO YOUR AREA (WHICH IS GOOD) PLEASE DO IT THE RIGHT WAY AND NOT MAKE THE COMMUNITY LOOK LIKE SHIT. IM SURE LOTS OF PPL ON HERE WOULD HELP U OUT. I KNOW I WOULD JUST BECAUSE ID LIKE TO SEE THAT CAR LIVE AGAIN.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jan 4 2007, 09:33 PM~6905527
> *i have to get smart. you obviously didnt. aint shit headed to get fixed. my bitch was that your shit is covered in rust. im not gonna start on the fact that u welded the ball to the axel. its a newbie mistake that happens. not a big deal. but the fact that u or whoever tried to weld directly on rust is just stupid. thats why it just dropped little drops of metal down instead of running a bead bonding the two pieces. im not gonna start pointing out all the mistakes on there right now but the point is that this shit pisses some ppl off. i live in an area that noone lowrides because all the cars that were here awhile back were built just like this. they were dangerous and made every1 think that thats how a lowrider is. itgave a bad name to lowriders and now there arent any. (except mine but i just got here and im not even done yet.) THE POINT IS.. IF U REALLY WANT TO BRING BACK SOME LOWRIDER LOVE TO YOUR AREA (WHICH IS GOOD) PLEASE DO IT THE RIGHT WAY AND NOT MAKE THE COMMUNITY LOOK LIKE SHIT. IM SURE LOTS OF PPL ON HERE WOULD HELP U OUT. I KNOW I WOULD JUST BECAUSE ID LIKE TO SEE THAT CAR LIVE AGAIN.
> *


BUT IF YOU READ THE OTHER PAGES YOU WOULD HAVE SEEN I DIDNT WELD THAT:MY STEP FARTHER DID SO I CANT CHANGE THAT;HE HAS TO AND THE BALL IS NOT ON THE AXLE(thats you spell it) ITS ON THE FLATENED SPRING PERCH.AND I DONT YOUR BITCH SO LEAVE YOUR BITCH OUTSIDE OF THIS TOPIC B/C YOUR BITCH IS JUST NOT IMPORTANT IN HERE


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

hahaha fuckin loser.... we were going to help u out but go ahead. be a dick with a junk car. you can make all the excuses u want but the fact remains that u let him weld that on your car. u can change that. tell him to fix it or do it yourself. to say its not your fault your car is junk... it your car. and my bitch is fine so go fuck your self and ill go fuck my bitch.


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

and u keep defending that its not on the axle. well 1/16 of metel between the ball and axle is still on the axle. you r not getting any support from that perch. ive seen what happens when parts like this break and believe me douchbag, im gonna laugh when u r eating through a tube u stupid cocksucker.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jan 4 2007, 10:27 PM~6905975
> *hahaha fuckin loser.... we were going to help u out but go ahead. be a dick with a junk car.  you can make all the excuses u want but the fact remains that u let him weld that on your car. u can change that. tell him to fix it or do it yourself. to say its not your fault your car is junk... it your car. and my bitch is fine so go fuck your self and ill go fuck my bitch.
> *


you <span style=\'color:red\'>lost[/b] in iowa

:twak: :dunno:  :machinegun:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jan 4 2007, 10:30 PM~6906015
> *and u keep defending that its not on the axle. well 1/16 of metel between the ball and axle is still on the axle. you r not getting any support from that perch. ive seen what happens when parts like this break and believe me douchbag, im gonna laugh when u r eating through a tube u stupid cocksucker.
> *


hey get off my fuckin nutz and go fuck wit somebody else topic b/c this is an *asshole free* zone


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I run 3 pumps and 8 batts in an 84 caddy and my powerballs are welded right to the stock perch and i beat the living shit out of that car never a problem yet...has 16's in the back and pulls a mean 3 wheel


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 4 2007, 07:52 PM~6905147
> *so if i run to pumps 8 batts will that be ok
> *


On my installs, anything thats gonna be more than the weight of 2pumps/ 4batts, I make my own bracket.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 4 2007, 10:35 PM~6906066
> *I run 3 pumps and 8 batts in an 84 caddy and my powerballs are welded right to the stock perch and i beat the living shit out of that car never a problem yet...has 16's in the back and pulls a mean 3 wheel
> *


ohhh ok...and i only have 10's in the back


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 4 2007, 09:34 PM~6906062
> *hey get off my fuckin nutz and go fuck wit somebody else topic b/c this is an asshole free zone
> *


for starters i dont know what that baller shit is on the profile. it was put there when i hit so many posts. and yes i am lost in iowa at the moment. im gettin paid more for staying here than u will make all year. im from the west coast and been building for long enough to know your a dumb fuck and will do nothing but beat your little dick on your daddys leg till your 40. and if u think this is an asshole free zone... youve never been to lil.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

sits on 3 for days


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jan 4 2007, 10:41 PM~6906141
> *for starters i dont know what that baller shit is on the profile. it was put there when i hit so many posts. and yes i am lost in iowa at the moment. im gettin paid more for staying here than u will make all year.  im from the west coast and been building for long enough to know your a dumb fuck and will do nothing but beat your little dick on your daddys leg till your 40. and if u think this is an asshole free zone... youve never been to lil.
> *


DUDE *SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!* AND GO SOMEWERE ELSE IN IWOA BECAUSE YOU NOT LOST ENOUGH


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 4 2007, 09:35 PM~6906066
> *I run 3 pumps and 8 batts in an 84 caddy and my powerballs are welded right to the stock perch and i beat the living shit out of that car never a problem yet...has 16's in the back and pulls a mean 3 wheel
> *


You're lucky. I've seen them break off. Its not pretty if it breaks off while your playing w/ it...


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 4 2007, 10:42 PM~6906163
> *sits on 3 for days
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 5 2007, 02:46 AM~6906202
> *You're lucky. I've seen them break off. Its not pretty if it breaks off while your playing w/ it...
> *


the car has taken alot of abuse over the past couple years...now the perches WERE re welded onto the axle when i installed the powerballs...so i didn't leave it with stock welds


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Well, this is another topic gone to hell :uh:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

hahaha.. u cant make me mad bro.... i seen your car!!lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 4 2007, 09:49 PM~6906237
> *the car has taken alot of abuse over the past couple years...now the perches WERE re welded onto the axle when i installed the powerballs...so i didn't leave it with stock welds
> *


Thats better than nothing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 4 2007, 10:50 PM~6906248
> *Well, this is another topic gone to hell :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: really...some ppl jus need to be serious and stop bein so childish about the situation...


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 4 2007, 10:55 PM~6906297
> *Thats better than nothing homie :thumbsup:
> *


but if we go back and reweld the factory perches,we might as well go a head and do the bracket...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 4 2007, 09:58 PM~6906333
> *but if we go back and reweld the factory perches,we might as well go a head and do the bracket...
> *


Well, if the poweball was welded on really good, I'd say weld the shit outta the factory perch & keep an eye on it...
But, since thats not the case & powerball needs to come off & be cleaned up... might as well cut the perch off & do a bracket.
Really, I'd reinforce he rear-end w/ that much weight back there.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 4 2007, 11:07 PM~6906429
> *Well, if the poweball was welded on really good, I'd say weld the shit outta the factory perch & keep an eye on it...
> But, since thats not the case & powerball needs to come off & be cleaned up... might as well cut the perch off & do a bracket.
> Really, I'd reinforce he rear-end w/ that much weight back there.
> *


yea iam but i havent been able to go get the material yet...the car is not over at the shop now its at home b/c school starts back and he didnt want anyone of the students to steal some shit out of my car so we gotta take it over there on one weekend and do the shit....


----------



## hardhed (Feb 15, 2005)

so perch the showballs for 2pump/6 batt setup?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just make a pearch on any install, it only takes a half hour anyways. Good peace of mind if you ask me.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6906939
> *Just make a pearch on any install, it only takes a half hour anyways. Good peace of mind if you ask me.
> *


true


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

im not talkin junk but just make sure you get a good welder to go over all of it cause what you have now will break . just get who ever to put down a fat bead :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 4 2007, 10:42 PM~6906163
> *sits on 3 for days
> 
> 
> ...



i cant believe you havent fucked that car up yet, cus i dont see any frame reinforcements....


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 4 2007, 07:46 PM~6906202
> *You're lucky. I've seen them break off. Its not pretty if it breaks off while your playing w/ it...
> *


This is true. In my first car, I had 12s in the back and was rolling through the mall and there was this dude in another car and I sat the car on 3 and people were pointing saying "DAAAAAMMMMMNNNNN" and then my car fell to the ground because the STOCK SPRING PERCH ON THE AXLE BROKE OFF. :angry: :uh: Needless to say, I looked like a dumb ass trying to get the BENT cylinder to go back into the casing while the car was sitting on top of it. True, it may not happen but there is that much more chance for it to happen when you don't want it to.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jan 6 2007, 03:00 AM~6915203
> *i cant believe you havent fucked that car up yet, cus i dont see any frame reinforcements....
> *


the right rear 1/4 is now slightly buckled cuz it smashes the rear bumper into the ground and drags it when the car 3 wheels


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok so what is this powerball welded to?










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-M...066317708QQrdZ1


----------



## hardhed (Feb 15, 2005)

:0 Advantage --rob957. n e 1 have a rebutal to this point?(the visual is 2 real!!)


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 7 2007, 02:06 AM~6924022
> *ok so what is this powerball welded to?
> 
> 
> ...



its welded on the axel. and it will break eventually :uh: i wonder what else is fucked in that car. take a close look at the rear suspension in that pic. notice anything missing? :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 4 2007, 10:35 PM~6906066
> *I run 3 pumps and 8 batts in an 84 caddy and my powerballs are welded right to the stock perch and i beat the living shit out of that car never a problem yet...has 16's in the back and pulls a mean 3 wheel
> *


x2.. 

if welding to the perch is such a bad idea, lets see pics of some that have fucked up..

you guys say the perch isnt designed to hold the weight of the car? what do you think holds the weight of the car normally? *THE SPRING PERCH*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jan 5 2007, 11:00 PM~6915203
> *i cant believe you havent fucked that car up yet, cus i dont see any frame reinforcements....
> *


another myth busted then I suppose


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

its not that the perch CANT hold the wieght...oooo it can but only a straight downward force...when u weld a powerball onto it ur inducing a x component force into the mix..the perch is only tacked on and isnt design to hold a lateral load


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jan 7 2007, 01:33 PM~6925567
> *its not that the perch CANT hold the wieght...oooo it can but only a straight downward force...when u weld a powerball onto it ur inducing a x component force into the mix..the  perch is only tacked on and isnt design to hold a lateral load
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jan 7 2007, 01:33 PM~6925567
> *its not that the perch CANT hold the wieght...oooo it can but only a straight downward force...when u weld a powerball onto it ur inducing a x component force into the mix..the  perch is only tacked on and isnt design to hold a lateral load
> *


alright bill nye. that makes sense though


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I wish I had pics, but i dont, but my buddies regal had the powerball welded to the stock spring perch, AND IT RIPPED IT FROM 3 WHEELING. I ended up welding the powerball to a peice of c- channel, which was welded to the rearend housing.

ITS SO FUCKIN EASY TO USE A PIECE OF C CHANNEL TO WELD THE P-BALL TO THE AXLE, WHY THE FUCK WOULDN'T YOU JUST DO IT THE RIGHT/STRONG WAY??????????????????


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

either way works just fine....so why not go with the cleaner of the 2 and weld it to the perch....c channel is ugly as fuck


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 7 2007, 11:59 AM~6926043
> *either way works just fine....so why not go with the cleaner of the 2 and weld it to the perch....c channel is ugly as fuck
> *


well another way i have done it in the past was to take a piece of pipe the same diameter as the powerball, cut a nice curve out of the bottom of it to match the contour of the rearend, weld the powerball to it, and weld it to the rearend, clean as fuck, and strong as fuck too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jan 7 2007, 12:37 PM~6925218
> *its welded on the axel. and it will break eventually :uh: i wonder what else is fucked in that car. take a close look at the rear suspension in that pic. notice anything missing? :uh:
> *


shocks or chain bridge??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 7 2007, 03:04 PM~6926067
> *well another way i have done it in the past was to take a piece of pipe the same diameter as the powerball, cut a nice curve out of the bottom of it to match the contour of the rearend, weld the powerball to it, and weld it to the rearend, clean as fuck, and strong as fuck too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


that sounds pretty nice actually. the one thing the ugly angle or chanel does do though, is spread the load over a bigger area. 

anyone ever split a piece of pipe in half and welded that over the axle tube?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 7 2007, 03:51 PM~6926487
> *shocks or chain bridge??
> *


Chains. You're gonna need that C-channel for the chain brackets to mount to also.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 7 2007, 05:29 PM~6926666
> *Chains. You're gonna need that C-channel for the chain brackets to mount to also.
> *


idk if im i still wanna run a chain bridge....the guy thats helping me with my install said i could run the bridge or shocks so im think im going to do shocks....


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 7 2007, 04:25 PM~6926641
> *
> 
> anyone ever split a piece of pipe in half and welded that over the axle tube?
> *


 no but i thought, what could a person do if they went down to bare axle tubes on the rear end, then got some over sized ones. and with such a tight tollerance the stock needed frozen and the new ones heated, then slipped together and welded all up. but this im thinking it will just bust the cast pumpkin


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new page


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

This topic needs to die or be deleteted. The 1st page was him tryin to show what he thought was good progress, the other 5 pgs was people chewing his ass about it.
He should just redo it & start a different topic. So, let this one die or someone delete it...


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 8 2007, 04:59 PM~6934957
> *This topic needs to die or be deleteted. The 1st page was him tryin to show what he thought was good progress, the other 5 pgs was people chewing his ass about it.
> He should just redo it & start a different topic. So, let this one die or someone delete it...
> *


nooo this topic doesnt need to be deleted i need everything here b/c i showing somebody what i thought was right and what the wanted to do(which wasnt right) and how ppl are talking about it.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 8 2007, 07:43 PM~6937232
> *nooo this topic doesnt need to be deleted i need everything here b/c i showing somebody what i thought was right and what the wanted to do(which wasnt right) and how ppl are talking about it.
> *


oooook. Its on you buddy....


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 8 2007, 05:59 PM~6934957
> *This topic needs to die or be deleteted. The 1st page was him tryin to show what he thought was good progress, the other 5 pgs was people chewing his ass about it.
> He should just redo it & start a different topic. So, let this one die or someone delete it...
> *


TTT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 4 2007, 09:36 PM~6906077
> *On my installs, anything thats gonna be more than the weight of 2pumps/ 4batts, I make my own bracket.
> *


Post pics of your work and show these people how it's done please.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 9 2007, 05:56 AM~6940780
> *Post pics of your work and show these people how it's done please.
> *


I'll do that when I get back in town. I'm in Chi-town now.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 9 2007, 08:08 PM~6946381
> *I'll do that when I get back in town. I'm in Chi-town now.
> *


ok were about to fix everything i think b/c that guy is on his way over to garage right now.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 9 2007, 07:26 PM~6946533
> *ok were about to fix everything i think b/c that guy is on his way over to garage right now.
> *


Ya'll up at the school or your crib?


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 9 2007, 10:01 PM~6947406
> *Ya'll up at the school or your crib?
> *


right now were at the crib he just left....hes coming back on sat after we put our new straight brakelines on to take the back coils off cut like 3 turns off of the and take the front coils and cut a half turn off of the front.....then were gonna use the channel to do the chain bridge and he said something about using the channel to reinforce the powerballs like they are now.....


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 7 2007, 02:06 AM~6924022
> *ok so what is this powerball welded to?
> 
> 
> ...


how the hell does he have 10 G's in hydraulics in that car???????


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

this is what it sould look like


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jan 10 2007, 03:52 PM~6953217
> *how the hell does he have 10 G's in hydraulics in that car???????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jan 10 2007, 03:04 PM~6953290
> *this is what it sould look like
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 10 2007, 11:56 PM~6957180
> *:thumbsup:
> *


well we are taking it back to the school on saturday to fix it


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

just becaureful you do not grind through the axle, but shit with that weld, you should be able to kick it off


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 11 2007, 08:31 PM~6964715
> *just becaureful you do not grind through the axle, but shit with that weld, you should be able to kick it off
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Dirty, you ain't right...


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 11 2007, 09:31 PM~6964715
> *just becaureful you do not grind through the axle, but shit with that weld, you should be able to kick it off
> *


well we will see :roflmao:


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 5 2007, 04:42 AM~6906163
> *sits on 3 for days
> 
> 
> ...



sick 3 !!!!!! what is the current rear set up???? cylinders??? coils??? adjustables or dropped arms??? chain???

here is pics of mine:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAD DOGG_@Jan 12 2007, 09:43 AM~6967981
> *sick 3 !!!!!! what is the current rear set up???? cylinders??? coils??? adjustables or dropped arms??? chain???
> 
> here is pics of mine:
> ...


16" cylinders in the rear with one 3.5 ton coil cut in half...the rest of the suspension is stock...engine and transmission moved forward about an inch


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

no trouble to install 16"strokes in the trunk?????


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAD DOGG_@Jan 13 2007, 04:58 AM~6976650
> *no trouble to install 16"strokes in the trunk?????
> *


i had 16"s in mine they fit fine but i also didnt have any speakers in the deck


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAD DOGG_@Jan 13 2007, 04:58 AM~6976650
> *no trouble to install 16"strokes in the trunk?????
> *


They'll hit the speakers.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 9 2007, 05:56 AM~6940780
> *Post pics of your work and show these people how it's done please.
> *


Went by the chromer yesterday to pick up a rear-end that was supposed to be done. It wasn't. He was dipping it lastnight. Took this pic before it was dipped. 
Kinda hard to tell b/c I molded this one, but you can see the flat surface the C-channel made for the powerball & chain mount to mount to...


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAD DOGG_@Jan 13 2007, 09:58 AM~6976650
> *no trouble to install 16"strokes in the trunk?????
> *


they push up on the rear deck and there are no speakers in the back


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957+Jan 7 2007, 02:06 AM~6924022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any style or taste :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957+Jan 7 2007, 04:06 AM~6924022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or talant


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Jan 7 2007, 02:21 PM~6925493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's only made for stock weight , :0 
now add batts,pumps,racks,subs,amps :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 14 2007, 09:56 PM~6987506
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keneken+Jan 14 2007, 10:56 PM~6987506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Jan 15 2007, 05:04 PM~6993811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i mean really...what is he talkin bout


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

a few updated pics

pancaked






























































ready for whatever








were about to redo my floors and cut out for my hoses


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

where's the pic of the car with balljoints welded on in the back??? i think it was an Ichiban ride!?!?!?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jan 17 2007, 10:47 PM~7017833
> *where's the pic of the car with balljoints welded on in the back??? i think it was an Ichiban ride!?!?!?
> *


WTF?


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

to bad u dont live around maryland i got a gbody rear for sale all it needs is reinforcements but i welding my powerballs on a piece of c channel and i use to 3 wheel the shit outta of my car hasnt broke yet


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six-4lover_@Jan 18 2007, 04:27 PM~7022968
> *to bad u dont live around maryland i got a gbody rear for sale all it needs is reinforcements but i welding my powerballs on a piece of c channel and i use to 3 wheel the shit outta of my car hasnt broke yet
> *


yea thats how were gonna go back and do it


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jan 17 2007, 11:47 PM~7017833
> *where's the pic of the car with balljoints welded on in the back??? i think it was an Ichiban ride!?!?!?
> *


FUCKING HATING ASS BITCHES. SHOW A PICTURE OF THAT SHIT OR STFU :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 2 2007, 10:45 PM~6887021
> *heres jus a few that i just took and a video of us driving out of the garage
> 
> 
> ...





you should of at least cut the spring perches off before mounting the power balls.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 18 2007, 06:26 PM~7023948
> *yea thats how were gonna go back and do it
> *



good, because thats how most everybody does it!


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 21 2007, 08:15 PM~7047670
> *good, because thats how most everybody does it!
> *


yea we found out!! lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

man do it how u want, weld it however u want, spot weld it if ya want, JUST WEAR A HELMET WHEN RIDIN..... na man, j/k lookin good once thats fixed... u prolly aint the first thats had problems like this, but every install never goes smooth when its ur first time, atleast ur givin it a shot, alot of people wont and would send it out to get done


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 25 2007, 02:02 AM~7079057
> *man do it how u want, weld it however u want, spot weld it if ya want, JUST WEAR A HELMET WHEN RIDIN..... na man, j/k lookin good once thats fixed... u prolly aint the first thats had problems like this, but every install never goes smooth when its ur first time, atleast ur givin it a shot, alot of people wont and would send it out to get done
> *


yea i think its gonna help us alot in the long run b/c its experience


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 28 2007, 12:44 AM~7106463
> *yea i think its gonna help us alot in the long run b/c its experience
> *


:thumbsup: just keep us posted


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 25 2007, 01:02 AM~7079057
> *man do it how u want, weld it however u want, spot weld it if ya want, JUST WEAR A HELMET WHEN RIDIN..... na man, j/k lookin good once thats fixed... u prolly aint the first thats had problems like this, but every install never goes smooth when its ur first time, atleast ur givin it a shot, alot of people wont and would send it out to get done*



and in some cases, they should have it done cause they dont have any common sence and cant do it safely


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 2 2007, 08:45 PM~6887021
> *heres jus a few that i just took and a video of us driving out of the garage
> 
> 
> ...


A little helpful welding tip:

try running your wand a little slower and move it back and forth between the two peices of metal more 

Plus the stock mount itsn't enough to hold that stress


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jan 28 2007, 03:50 PM~7108979
> *A little helpful welding tip:
> 
> try running your wand a little slower and move it back and forth between the two peices of metal more
> ...


ok cool but my step dad does the welding


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 18 2007, 10:30 PM~7025578
> *FUCKING HATING ASS BITCHES.  SHOW A PICTURE OF THAT SHIT OR STFU :angry:
> *


here's the fucking pic


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

oh heres a link

http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html

where'd the "this is not diamond plate" pic go??


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

updated pics with 14x7's


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Feb 24 2007, 09:07 PM~7344603
> *updated pics with 14x7's
> 
> 
> ...


Whudditdo? Got some pics in action? The last pic isnt full lock up is it?


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 25 2007, 12:31 AM~7345389
> *Whudditdo? Got some pics in action? The last pic isnt full lock up is it?
> *


No its not locked up at all....I haven't even installed my pumps yet so if you wanna say its fully dumped or pancaked then.......but later I will post some in action.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD , A LIL LOW... BUT LOOKS CLEAN ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

Spend more time cleaning those white walls  less time takin pics :thumbsup:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scr8pin_@Feb 25 2007, 12:12 PM~7346901
> *Spend more time cleaning those white walls   less time takin pics :thumbsup:
> *


I'll spend more time doing what i want to do and will clean the white walls when i feel like it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Feb 14 2007, 12:19 AM~7255091
> *here's the fucking pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: WTF IS THAT, DID YOU SCREW THAT CYLINDER DOWN. YOU ARE SHOWING PICTURES OF A SHOP THAT ICHIBAN (DOUG) OWNED WHEN HE WAS IN THE SERVICE STATIONED OVERSEAS IN JAPAN. HE BASICALLY STARTED THE PLACE AND THEN GOT DEPLOYED. THE GUY THAT TOOK OVER THE SHOP WAS A HACK, HE DID ALOT OF BULLSHIT INSTALLS. AFTER DOUG GOT BACK, HE WAS SHOCKED AT WHAT WAS NOT ONLY COMING OUT THE SHOP, BUT ALSO HOW THINGS WERE RUN. THE SITE WAS SET UP FROM THE OTHER GUY, AND DOUG JUST TOOK IT OVER. BUT AS I TOLD HIM, HE JUST SAYS WHY WORRY ABOUT IT, HE SPENDS WAY TOO MUCH TIME WORKING ON PEOPLES RIDES. SO I WOULD SAY, GO TO HIS SHOP AND SEE SOME OF HIS WORK, AND THEN TALK SHIT, FROM THAT PICTURE YOU SUPPLIED YOU LOOK LIKE A FUCKING HACK YOURSELF :uh:


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 25 2007, 07:13 PM~7349113
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh: WTF IS THAT, DID YOU SCREW THAT CYLINDER DOWN.  YOU ARE SHOWING PICTURES OF A SHOP THAT ICHIBAN (DOUG) OWNED WHEN HE WAS IN THE SERVICE STATIONED OVERSEAS IN JAPAN.  HE BASICALLY STARTED THE PLACE AND THEN GOT DEPLOYED.  THE GUY THAT TOOK OVER THE SHOP WAS A HACK, HE DID ALOT OF BULLSHIT INSTALLS.  AFTER DOUG GOT BACK, HE WAS SHOCKED AT WHAT WAS NOT ONLY COMING OUT THE SHOP, BUT ALSO HOW THINGS WERE RUN.  THE SITE WAS SET UP FROM THE OTHER GUY, AND DOUG JUST TOOK IT OVER.  BUT AS I TOLD HIM, HE JUST SAYS WHY WORRY ABOUT IT, HE SPENDS WAY TOO MUCH TIME WORKING ON PEOPLES RIDES.  SO I WOULD SAY, GO TO HIS SHOP AND SEE SOME OF HIS WORK, AND THEN TALK SHIT, FROM THAT PICTURE YOU SUPPLIED YOU LOOK LIKE A FUCKING HACK YOURSELF :uh:
> *


hey that looks like a balljoint that the cylinder is on!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Feb 25 2007, 09:27 PM~7350084
> *hey that looks like a balljoint that the cylinder is on!!!!!
> *


Damn I just noticed that is was a Ball joint. Wow, it is called a POWERBALL cheap ass. They even make them for the super cylinders. And you talking shit  :cheesy:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 25 2007, 10:12 PM~7350528
> *Damn I just noticed that is was a Ball joint.  Wow, it is called a POWERBALL cheap ass.  They even make them for the super cylinders.  And you talking shit   :cheesy:
> *


who me?? WHAT THE FUCK??? THATS NOT MY CAR!!! :twak:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Feb 25 2007, 10:18 PM~7350580
> *who me?? WHAT THE FUCK??? THATS NOT MY CAR!!! :twak:
> *


NOT TALKING ABOUT YOU DOGG, TALKING ABOUT SOMEONE ELSE THAT WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY BOYZ SHOP, AND HE PUTTING OUT WORK LIKE THAT


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 25 2007, 10:43 PM~7350841
> *NOT TALKING ABOUT YOU DOGG, TALKING ABOUT SOMEONE ELSE THAT WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY BOYZ SHOP, AND HE PUTTING OUT WORK LIKE THAT
> *


oh mybad. :biggrin:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

updated pics


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

CAR LOOKS GOOD UP ... NICE PUMPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 21 2007, 10:45 PM~7526264
> *CAR LOOKS GOOD UP ... NICE PUMPS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: thanks man


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

looks good. post sum picks when you get those white walls cleaned though for us that are gtirring our teeth at that. im not being a dick....its just not complete without the bright white....especially on that white car......looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Mar 22 2007, 09:20 AM~7528357
> *looks good.  post sum picks when you get those white walls cleaned though for us that are gtirring our teeth at that.  im not being a dick....its just not complete without the bright white....especially on that white car......looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


cleanin those white walls on that car is the last thing on my mind being that there is sooo much other shit that ive got to do to it that i dont even care about the whitewalls....any way those are to big(wide) so im getting brand new tires.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Did You fix your powerballs? Is it a bitch removing welsd? Pixs?\


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

tyres look ok size -wise, just clean the fuckers, the longer you leave them with grease and grime on them the harder they are to clean, its a pissy job, buit it only costs elbow grease and you can spend the cash you would have spent on something else for the car instead.

Glad to see its all back together though, post up picks of the 'improved' work under the rear.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

newwwwww pics havent added any in a while


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

even more pics...these are from today i had it posted on 3


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

that would be a good time for them chicken peck welds to fail! :uh:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

guess I don came a long way huh


----------



## robkamm (May 5, 2009)

looks sweeeeeet!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@May 5 2009, 07:04 AM~13789293
> *guess I don came a long way huh
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! THE PINON ANGLE ON THAT REAREND IS NO BUENO HOMIE!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow.came long ways.any vids


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62+May 5 2009, 02:02 PM~13792155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na not any vids out. i will probably find my good camera and shoot some this weekend.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@May 5 2009, 07:04 AM~13789293
> *guess I don came a long way huh
> 
> 
> ...


would look better without the tv antenna/ boomer rang on the trunk ( imo ) looks good though homie.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 5 2009, 08:16 PM~13796006
> *would look better without the tv antenna/ boomer rang on the trunk, looks good though homie.
> *


i like it. if everybody liked the same things then everything would boring. so ye has no reason to remove the almighty big boom.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@May 5 2009, 10:12 PM~13797433
> *i like it. if everybody liked the same things then everything would boring. so ye has no reason to remove the almighty big boom.
> *



truf


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@May 5 2009, 08:12 PM~13797433
> *i like it. if everybody liked the same things then everything would boring. so ye has no reason to remove the almighty big boom.
> *


My bad homie, i forgot to put (imo) i fixed it :biggrin: not knockin it.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

my 1000th post!!!

here in the topic that started it all! my first topic here on LIL over 2 years ago :cheesy:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

looking good homie... Glad to see you still rolling.. and the best part is that it was YOUR FIRST build... you live and learn everyday... so hope you learned your next ride to be setup better


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@May 17 2009, 05:47 PM~13913780
> *my 1000th post!!!
> 
> here in the topic that started it all! my first topic here on LIL over 2 years ago :cheesy:
> ...



Lookin good. Did you ever do any reinforcements?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Car look good. Like the ride


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

:biggrin: 

nice, i remember my install on my 78, my only tip is to watch the differential on the axle, where the trailing arms are on top. first time in three, i busted it right off, get some extended upp trailing arms and just make sure that the rack is to the frame in stead of fiberglassing the rear, with 10's in the rear I dont think there will be too much to worry, I had 16's and never again....


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+May 18 2009, 02:56 PM~13921756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any pics?


----------

